# NPA Grand National Info



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

January 19-21,2006 San Bernadino, CA. National Orange Show Fairgrounds.
Host Hotel: San Bernadino Hilton. $89.00 for single or double. Also nearby is the La Quinta with rates of $85.00 per night.

Entry deadline is December 12th, 2005.
Entry fee is $5.50 per bird.
For sale pens, 4 holes $25.00 or $8.00 per hole.
Banquet $30.00 per person.

Send entries to: Los Angeles Pigeon Club. Frank Barrachina, Show Secretary.
PO Box 725, Yucaipa, CA 92399-0725 Phone (909) 797-9757 Email: [email protected]

Entry form as well as more information is in the NPA Quarterly Review.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh good. how much is it just to go and see the show? Not to show the birds? Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Free Admission*

I believe, like most large pigeon shows the public is admitted free.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

When you go just to see, are you aloud to bring one of your birds to get used to strange other birds?
Taylor


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not so sure you can bring them, only because they may want to make sure that your bird is healthy and want something that says they are.... This may not be the case at all, I've never been to one, that's just wnat I think...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Though I don't know for certain, I'd suspect that David is quite correct. While the exhibitors would be concerned for their birds, I'd also be worried that my bird might catch something .. there will be literally thousands of birds at this event.

Terry


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

The only way for you to bring your bird to the show would be to either enter it, or put it up for sale, and I don't believe you want to do that.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

For the National imfo. If all goes well I'll be there. And showing and selling. Should be lots of fun. Knowning me buying too.


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't know how many on this list will be going to the NPA National, but I'm sure the host hotel will have a hospitality room, or we could meet up at the show somewhere. It would be nice to meet all of you pigeon fanciers. Just my thoughts.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Indain Fantails*

Is where you will find me. Especially The day of judging the Indain Fantails. Or at the sales cages. Sorry can't bring any birds unless you show or sell. They will send you out at the door. I live 5 mile from the Orange Show where the National will be held. Maybe going back and forth has I sell birds. Also need to take care of my family and birds. Going to be pretty busy. But very fun.


----------

